# Rượu vang Pháp



## Julien0501 (22/1/22)

Le Perroquet Volant

Miêu tả: Rượu vang Le Perroquet Volant với hương vị tự nhiên, mềm mại, tròn vị ,đậm đà và ấm áp. Đầy đủ các yếu tố để tạo nên 1 chai vang đỏ thượng hạng.

Dòng rượu này không quá kén người thưởng thức, đa số mọi người đều có thể cảm nhận được. Vì sao nói hợp với ẩm thực người Việt? Bởi thường trong bữa ăn người Châu Âu rượu đỏ sẽ dùng cho các món thịt,còn rượu trắng dùng cho hải sản. Trong bữa ăn người Việt thông thường đa số sẽ dùng chung nhiều món mỗi dịp liên hoan gặp mặt, đám cưới hay lễ tết . Loại rượu này hoàn toàn hợp khi ăn với thịt và hải sản. Rượu đỏ thông thường chỉ uống ở nhiệt độ phòng, nếu để lạnh sẽ làm mất hương vị . Tuy nhiên dòng rượu này có thể để lạnh mà không làm mất đi hương vị đặc trưng mà còn tạo nên 1 hương vị mới, ngon hơn, mát mẻ hơn.

Giá bán lẻ: 260.000 VNĐ
Thể tích : 750 ml
Nồng độ : 13 vol
Năm sản xuất : 2019

Rượu vang là rượu làm từ thiên nhiên, được làm từ hạt nho ở châu Âu cách đây khoảng 3000 năm lịch sử. Rượu vang rất tốt cho sức khỏe con người, phòng chống lão hóa, tăng tuổi thọ, giúp tăng trí nhớ, chống béo phì, phòng ngừa ung thư, phòng chống bệnh tim mạch và giúp cho làn da đẹp.

Trong các bữa ăn và bữa tiệc ở châu Âu, người châu Âu hay dùng rượu vang thay cho các loại nước ngọt hay thức uống có gas và rượu mạnh vì nồng độ cồn mạnh sẽ làm hỏng vị giác khi thưởng thức những món ăn. Do vậy rượu vang là thức uống thích hợp nhất trong bữa ăn, giúp bữa ăn ngon hơn, vị giác cảm nhận tinh tế hơn và dễ tiêu hoá.
Hiện nay, trên thế giới, rượu vang vẫn ngày được ưa chuộng và trở nên phổ biến, nó đã trở thành một thức uống không thể thiếu trong cuộc sống.

Trên thị trường rượu vang quốc tế, rượu vang Pháp vẫn giữ chỗ đứng về thương hiệu và hương vị thơm ngon nhất. Riêng rượu vang Pháp đã chiếm một nửa thị phần thị trường rượu vang thế giới.

Hiện nay trên thị trường Việt Nam, nhu cầu tiêu thụ rượu vang càng ngày càng tăng và phổ biến. Ngoài yếu tố rượu vang rất tốt cho sức khỏe, nó còn thể hiện vẻ sang trọng và lịch sự trong các bữa ăn hoặc bữa tiệc. Rượu vang cũng là sự lựa chọn tối ưu dành cho các món quà sang trọng.

https://www.facebook.com/ruouvangphapbordeaux/posts/2005895109571504

https://www.facebook.com/ruouvangphapbordeaux/posts/2006012532893095


----------

